# ADA Aquasoil & Cory



## russchilds (12 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I'm planning my second planted tank which I'm going to get next week as I have a few days holiday from work. It will house 5 panda corys which I've had for just over 2 years. I'm going to plant Crypt & Echinodorus, with a  Echinodorus quadricostatus carpet at the front. 

Will ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia be ok for my corys? Will it become a dust bath as the corys do like to dig? Also I live in london so have hard water would I be better off with Amazonia II?

Many thanks,
RUss


----------



## Garuf (12 Jan 2010)

Aquasoil 2 is an inferior product and turns to muck very quickly, ask londondragon. Depending on what you want you can't beat some of the newer products to hit the market, columbo's and oli knotts are actually better products as you don't have the leaching.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Aquasoil 2 is an inferior product and turns to muck very quickly, ask londondragon.


Yep avoid version II at all costs, the Oliver Knott soil is great but I would say no for corries, the soil is very light and the corries will "blow" is all about in no time, I assume it will be messy. Corries should really have a sand foreground.


----------



## Nick16 (13 Jan 2010)

what about good old eco complete? i believe thats slightly heavier as its more grainy. it may not have as many nutrients in it, but coloumn dosing will still prove fine.


----------



## russchilds (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll stay clear of Aquasoil 2!


----------

